# Que fuente uso para ecualizador de auto, para mi casa



## JUANITO86 (Jul 28, 2005)

Q tal, tengo un ecualizador de auto ken brown ekb-950 q dice q tira 150 w, y lo quiero conectar a mis bafles de casa ( 8 ohms de impedancia creo) de 300 watts, entonces quiero q me ayuden a ver q fuente le puedo comprar para q funcione, q tenga salida continua de 12v, o no??. ayuda!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 28, 2005)

Como los requerimientos de corriente son muy altos, lo mejor es utilizar una fuente conmutada. Por eso te aconsejo que utilices una fuente de computador como mínimo de unos 400W, que te puede proporcionar mas 20 amperios a 12 voltios.


----------



## JUANITO86 (Jul 29, 2005)

gracias por responder, sabrias cuanto sale aproximadamente la fuente esa?????? gracias y suerte!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 6, 2005)

En Colombia se puede conseguir una fuente de computador genérica de 450 vatios en unos 20 dólares y una de marca en alrededor 65 dólares.


----------



## JUANITO86 (Ago 7, 2005)

q tal, gracias por responder, pero estuve averiguando y me comentaron q con una fuente de 8 amperes, o 7 , estaría bien para hacer funcionar la potencia, supongo q reales tirara 100 watts por canal , yo solo usaría 2, aca averigüe cuanto sale una fuente de 20 amp,  q es lo q me recomendaron en una casa de electrónica, y me dijeron 470 pesos, ( mas de 100 dolares!!!!!), y en otras casa me dijeron q con una fuente de 7 amp, estaría bien, así que no se q voy a hacer!!!, gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 7, 2005)

Como te decia, lo mejor es utilizar una fuente conmutada, las fuentes que preguntaste son de regulación serial y por eso son ineficientes y costosas para valores altos de potencia. 

En cuanto a la corriente no importa si utilizas una de 10, 100 o 100000 amperios, lo que importa es que el voltaje sea regulado a 12 voltios. Por eso te repito lo mejor es utilizar una fuente ATX de por lo menos 350 watios, ellas te proporcionan 12 voltios con mas de 10 amperios.

Si no conoces las fuentes ATX, aquí te presento una de 350w:







Y estas son sus características:

Entrada : 220 / 110 VAC;  3.5A/7A; 50Hz/60Hz
Salida:
+3.3 V : 19A
+5 V : 28A
+12 V : 15A
- 5 V : 1A
- 12 V : 1A
+5 Vsb : 1.5A

Estas fuentes las consigues donde vendan partes para computadores.


----------



## JUANITO86 (Ago 8, 2005)

Bueno, antes q nada, te quiero agradecer por tu tiempo, estoy averiguando para comprar, una fuente, lo q hay en el mercado generalmente no son reales los valores de potencia, no es asi?. osea q si compro una de 350 w, no son realmente esos 350 w, otra consulta, tengo mi pc, q tiene una fuente de 350w, puedo conectar la potencia a la misma fuente, o puede causar algun problema en el uso de la pc????, muchas gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 8, 2005)

Te recomiendo no utilizar al mismo tiempo la fuente del computador para alimentar la board y el amplificador, ya que la exigencia de corriente del amplificador es aleatoria y depende de la señal de audio. Estas variaciones de corriente pueden afectar el correcto funcionamiento del PC.

En cuanto a la potencia de la fuente, algunos fabricantes no ponen sus valores de potencia reales, en tu caso busca una fuente que entregue 15 o mas amperios a 12 voltios.


----------



## JUANITO86 (Ago 9, 2005)

Muchisimas Gracias, voy a buscar una fuente de pc, para usarla, gracias y + gracias, por tu tiempo


----------

